# UK Credit Cards



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

I am a little confused (now there's a novelty).

There have been a number of posts stating that the Nationwide and Post Office credit cards don't charge for use in Europe. Then other posts indicate problems with using UK credit cards in Europe especially when using to obtain fuel.

In the past I've always carried Euros, however I'm planning two long trips of at least four weeks each this year and would not like to carry that much cash.

Question.. Are either Nationwide or Post Office credit cards widely accepted, otherwise which debit card is accepted in european banks without a crippling exchange charge?


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Its the Nationwide Debit card that most seem to use, we have used it all over Europe and in New Zealand. They do not charge commission and give a very good conversion rate. Just have to make sure you have enough money in the account to cover your purchases or withdrawels.
Cheers sid


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

They don't charge on the Nationwide *Credit* Card either.
See here
http://www.nationwide.co.uk/creditcard/GoldCard/default.htm


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*NATIONWIDE*

Best advise is open an internet a/c with nationwide. use a debit card only. throw the credit card away. this way you can access your a/c from any internet point. transfer payments ect when you are away. 300€ or some EU banks alllow 400€ per day. how much do you want! this costs you nothing to draw from ATMs .some people pay as much as 5% per transaction with uk banks. poco loco! last one get 2 cards then if you lose one, stolen ect ,you can still get cash. its the old stlye cards without C&P that caused probs. use your uk photo licence as an ID card this way you can put your passports away somewhere safe.and photo copy every document you have twice. Bon journey.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

devonidiot said:


> I am a little confused (now there's a novelty).
> 
> There have been a number of posts stating that the Nationwide and Post Office credit cards don't charge for use in Europe. Then other posts indicate problems with using UK credit cards in Europe especially when using to obtain fuel.
> 
> ...


Hi Devonidiot

Both Nationwide (Comic Relief) Credit card and the (FlexAccount) Debit card are Visa cards which are acceptable Europe wide (just dont draw cash on the credit card because that will cost you interest charges from the moment you draw it out- as do all credit cards AFAIK).

Regards Frank


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*credit card*

we're off soon too....we've opted for the nationwide card as pointed out in this thread.....no charges in europe.....

martins an expert.... in doubt check Web Page Name


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: NATIONWIDE*



silversurfa said:


> Best advise is open an internet a/c with nationwide. use a debit card only. throw the credit card away. this way you can access your a/c from any internet point. transfer payments ect when you are away. 300€ or some EU banks alllow 400€ per day. how much do you want! this costs you nothing to draw from ATMs .some people pay as much as 5% per transaction with uk banks. poco loco! last one get 2 cards then if you lose one, stolen ect ,you can still get cash. its the old stlye cards without C&P that caused probs. use your uk photo licence as an ID card this way you can put your passports away somewhere safe.and photo copy every document you have twice. Bon journey.


We have both debit and credit cards with the Nationwide and this means you can get the 56 days free credit and still pay your credit card off from your instant access account vie mobile phone. Best of both worlds!


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for the replies, now seeking nearest Nationwide branch.

However, (there's always a however) do the european fuel pumps accept these cards?


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

devonidiot said:


> Thanks to everyone for the replies, now seeking nearest Nationwide branch.
> 
> However, (there's always a however) do the european fuel pumps accept these cards?


From my experience the pumps only accept French Cards not British ones. You have to find a garage with an attendant during opening hours.
We always fill up when we are half full when we see a garage.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Nationwide*

Hello

My most recent cash withdrawal with the Nationwide debit card converted at 1.478 euros to the pound.

No problems using the card to pay for goods - but passport required as ID in many places. Often you will sign for goods rather than chip and pin.

Russell


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

*Re: NATIONWIDE*



silversurfa said:


> ...........you can access your a/c from any internet point.........


True but be very careful when accessing your account from a "strange" point - you never know who used the pc before you or what tracking device they've left behind.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

last time in France (june last year), many outlets had the new chip & pin technology which is compatible with Uk chip & pins. Apparently it will be europe wide standard. Carte Bancaire (the French-only system of payment cards) isn't compatible with normal visa / mastercards, and it's this "CB" which is the problem at many automatic filling stations. Look out for the Visa and Mastercard signs & you should be ok. 

and as noted above, keep a colour copy of your passport with you for ID purposes (or possibly photocard driving licence); they don't always ask for it, depends on the house limit. Keep the passport locked away!


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

bognormike said:


> keep a colour copy of your passport with you for ID purposes (or possibly photocard driving licence); they don't always ask for it, depends on the house limit. Keep the passport locked away!


Only used our passports once last year and that was on entry to France. never asked for any ID anywhere. Perhaps we look honest or just got lucky!!.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

2kias said:


> devonidiot said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to everyone for the replies, now seeking nearest Nationwide branch.
> ...


Oh you want to go to France ....well if you must I suppose. 

Frank


----------



## boskybee (May 12, 2006)

Just as an aside.. we were in Spain a couple of years ago in a hire car, we didnt have our passports with us and we tried to purhcase petrol, by credit card the attendant threatened to call the police and tried to withold our credit card - after a very heated spanglish conversation we paid cash and left.

No problem now though as we always carry our passports in those trousers with lots of pockets! just remember not to unzip the legs with the pockets down below - if you see what I mean!


----------

